# Direkt zur Methode springen die in der Klasse und nicht im Interface implementiert?



## sirbender (10. Jan 2010)

Wie kann ich z.B. in Eclipse direkt zur Methode springen die in der Klasse definiert ist und nicht zur Methode die im Interface definiert ist welches die Klasse implementiert?

Danke,
sb


----------



## Spin (10. Jan 2010)

Makiere doch einfach die Methode und schaue am rechten Rand, dort findest du Balken und kannst so im Quellcode navigieren. Andernfalls müsstest du doch mit rechtsklick auf die Methode eine Auswahl an GOTo haben.

Da einfach mal schauen , gruß


----------



## javimka (10. Jan 2010)

Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, weil Eclipse gar nicht wissen kann, in welcher Klasse genau du die Methode sehen möchtest, weil ja viele Klasse das Interface implementieren. Ein Beispiel:

```
List<String> list = null;
if (boolean) {
	list = new ArrayList<String>();
} else {
	list = new LinkedList<String>();
}
list.add("huhu");
```
Wenn du jetzt die Methode add betrachten möchtest, woher soll Eclipse wissen, ob du nun das add() von der ArrayList oder das add() von der LinkedList sehen willst.


----------



## Final_Striker (10. Jan 2010)

es gab schon mal so eine frage hier. 

es gibt ein kleines plug-in für eclipse das dies ermöglicht. leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie das heißt. :-(

edit:

ah, habs gefunden radauer.com Blogarchiv  Mit Eclipse direkt in die Implementierung einer Methode springen


----------



## musiKk (10. Jan 2010)

Seit Galileo ist das doch integriert? Ansonsten gibts z. B. auch noch die Type Hierarchy mit F4.


----------

